# "Roger de Vlaeminck" Ti MTB - Colnago?



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

I just picked up a titanium MTB labeled "Roger de Vlaeminck" on the down tube, "made Italy" on the seat tube, and "Roger de Vlaeminck" on the head tube. The head tube label has his picture on it, a West German flag color band (Red/Yellow/Black) and has a curious little black clover next to his name. This bike originally had cantilever brakes, so my guess is it's atleast 12, and more like 15 years old.

Anyone know anything about this beast? I'll include a photo as soon as I step into the 21st Century and get a digital camera.
Thanks


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Would love to see it*

I don't know much about his bicycles. I had only seen one post earlier with a road bike. 
But apparently he has a bicycle outlet and there are pictures of some of his current models including a hardtail MTB. 

http://www.rogerdevlaeminck.be/fotos.asp#


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

*Looking at the photos, I think you're on to something...*

The white band with black lettering on the jerseys in the photos are the same as what circles the down tube.

Thanks much for some clarity. I'll post pics asap.



Squeegy200 said:


> I don't know much about his bicycles. I had only seen one post earlier with a road bike.
> But apparently he has a bicycle outlet and there are pictures of some of his current models including a hardtail MTB.
> 
> http://www.rogerdevlaeminck.be/fotos.asp#


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Having seen a few of his bikes whilst riding in Belgium, none of them looked as though they were made by Colnago and his current bikes are just run-of-the-mill mass-produced Italian or Taiwanese frames. Unless I'm mistaken, there's little to suggest from his history that he has a close association with Colnago as his main victories were on a Gios and his bikes/clothing still show a strong preference for the Brooklyn jersey design.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*way back...*



Monty Dog said:


> Having seen a few of his bikes whilst riding in Belgium, none of them looked as though they were made by Colnago and his current bikes are just run-of-the-mill mass-produced Italian or Taiwanese frames. Unless I'm mistaken, there's little to suggest from his history that he has a close association with Colnago as his main victories were on a Gios and his bikes/clothing still show a strong preference for the Brooklyn jersey design.


... late 70's/ early 80's, I'm thinking (imagining?) Colnago did a run of rebadged Supers branded as 'Roger de Vlaeminck'. Burgundy with white panel decals maybe? IIRC, the font on the decals was the same as the regular Colnagos.


----------



## Chocolate Monkey (Dec 29, 2005)

novicycle said:


> I just picked up a titanium MTB labeled "Roger de Vlaeminck" on the down tube, "made Italy" on the seat tube, and "Roger de Vlaeminck" on the head tube. The head tube label has his picture on it, a West German flag color band (Red/Yellow/Black) and has a curious little black clover next to his name. This bike originally had cantilever brakes, so my guess is it's atleast 12, and more like 15 years old.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this beast? I'll include a photo as soon as I step into the 21st Century and get a digital camera.
> Thanks


de Vlaeminck was Belgian and the Red/Yellow/Black are the colors of the Belgian flag


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Chocolate Monkey said:


> de Vlaeminck was Belgian and the Red/Yellow/Black are the colors of the Belgian flag



De Vlaeminck isn't German? Naaaaaaaa... :-|


----------

